# Problem with copying files larger than 1 mb on samba server



## rajarshimdas (Apr 8, 2009)

I am trying to configure a simple samba server as a file server. The smb.conf is:

```
[global]
workgroup = PROJECTS 
security = SHARE
server string = outshine 
hosts allow = 127.0.0.1 192.168.1.0/24
interfaces = lo rl0

[Projects]
path = /usr/home/projects
read only = No
guest ok = Yes
browsable = Yes
writeable = Yes
valid users = nobody
```
The folder /usr/home/projects is owned by nobody and group is nobody.

I can create folders, copy small files etc. But when I try to copy larger files (greater than 2 or 3 mb size) i get the following error.

"Cannot copy (filename): The specified network name is no longer available"

Please help!


----------



## rajarshimdas (Apr 9, 2009)

Any ideas!

This is the extract from my log files (/var/log/samba/log.smbd) when I restart samba:


```
[2009/04/09 15:36:18,  1] smbd/service.c:close_cnum(1323)
  192.168.1.199 (192.168.1.199) closed connection to service Projects
[2009/04/09 15:36:20,  0] smbd/server.c:main(1267)
  smbd version 3.3.3 started.
  Copyright Andrew Tridgell and the Samba Team 1992-2009
[2009/04/09 15:36:20,  0] printing/print_cups.c:cups_connect(103)
  Unable to connect to CUPS server localhost:631 - Connection refused
[2009/04/09 15:36:20,  0] printing/print_cups.c:cups_connect(103)
  Unable to connect to CUPS server localhost:631 - Connection refused
```

and when I try to copy a big file:

```
[2009/04/09 15:33:47,  0] printing/print_cups.c:cups_connect(103)
  Unable to connect to CUPS server localhost:631 - Connection refused
[2009/04/09 15:33:47,  0] printing/print_cups.c:cups_connect(103)
  Unable to connect to CUPS server localhost:631 - Connection refused
[2009/04/09 15:33:50,  1] smbd/service.c:make_connection_snum(1111)
  192.168.1.199 (192.168.1.199) connect to service Projects initially as user nobody (uid=65534, gid=65534) (pid 49368)
```

I don't need cups. Let me stop it and see what happens!


----------



## rhyous (Apr 9, 2009)

I really would like to help...but I haven't seen this before and I have set up quite a few samba servers.  I don't even remember a setting that could control this, let alone the fact that your configs would show such a setting if you had it.

Are you sure it is the FreeBSD server and not something in between?

2 to 3 MB is very small and copying files that size is standard.  I cannot think of anything you could do that would prevent such small file sizes.


----------



## rajarshimdas (Apr 10, 2009)

The server is FreeBSD 7.0 (i386). The samba port I compiled is samba33 from /usr/ports/net/samba33. I googled this error message and found that other users had also faced similar problems (some are using other OS as well). Some of them could workaround this problem with a different ethernet card.

I will try again with a different hardware, which I don't have as of now. But I doubt that its solely because of hardware. I can use winscp and copy big ISO files. Only when I use samba to copy it fails. I think I am missing something and am reading the samba documentation right now.

Since my last message on this forum, I have tried various other things without much success.


----------

